# Snack ideas to replace chocolate!



## Sarah Lou 80

Hi peeps

Just looking for some healthy sweet snacks to satisfy my sweet tooth. I really need to get rid of my belly but have such trouble resisting chocolate and biscuits. Mainly in the evening when LO is in bed.

Are those yoghurt covered fruits classed as healthy?

All suggestions greatly appreciated!


----------



## MoldyVoldy

Dried fruit is really good...and I always like the dried mangos etc better than fresh fruit because they are like candies to me.


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Might try mangos. I quite like dried apricots but they get boring after a while! Thank you :)


----------



## marie-louise

Just remember that dried fruit is choc full of calories so be sure to eat them in moderation. Maybe you would be better giving into the chocolate craving with something like a curly swirly (115 calories) Freddie (95 cals) Or even try freezing some good quality choc and enjoy 2 squares slowly? Also maybe make some choc dipped fruit ( strawberry and grapes are good) or invest in some ice lollies or sorbet?


----------



## cat lover

I agree, you dont have to quit chocolate :).i swear by the boots shapers chocolate bars they are about 95kcal and deeelicious!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

That's music to my ears ladies! I have to get my OH to ration chocolate for me but he's too soft sometimes and let's me have it! Might try the Boots Shapers bars and curly wirlys are pretty spesh. You guys have made my day!!


----------



## pandacub

If im craving choc in the evening I'll have an options hot chocolate 40 cals or the Indulgence version is only 60cals and it's Lush :)


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

pandacub said:


> If im craving choc in the evening I'll have an options hot chocolate 40 cals or the Indulgence version is only 60cals and it's Lush :)

love hot chocolate. Although it's boiling at the moment so not sure if I could cope with one just yet!


----------



## seoj

I love chocolate- not giving it up completely. But dark chocolate can actually have some health benefits (in moderation of course)- and I found a website that has loads of clean recipes. NO GMO, no processed sugars, no artificial ingredients... and when I made these chocolate bars, HELLO! They are yummmmmm... 

I did modify the recipe a touch- I used 1/2 the cinnamon it called for. I was able to find some organic locally grown honey- so when I melted the honey/coconut oil together it had to be a low temp so it didn't boil at all (or else the consistency is off and it turns out a bit gooey- happened to me!). Hope you enjoy them if you make it... it's nice that coconut oil is healthier than most other oils :)

https://www.thegraciouspantry.com/clean-eating-chocolate-bars/


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

seoj said:


> I love chocolate- not giving it up completely. But dark chocolate can actually have some health benefits (in moderation of course)- and I found a website that has loads of clean recipes. NO GMO, no processed sugars, no artificial ingredients... and when I made these chocolate bars, HELLO! They are yummmmmm...
> 
> I did modify the recipe a touch- I used 1/2 the cinnamon it called for. I was able to find some organic locally grown honey- so when I melted the honey/coconut oil together it had to be a low temp so it didn't boil at all (or else the consistency is off and it turns out a bit gooey- happened to me!). Hope you enjoy them if you make it... it's nice that coconut oil is healthier than most other oils :)
> 
> https://www.thegraciouspantry.com/clean-eating-chocolate-bars/

Wowsers! They sound and look amazing! I'm definitely going to give them a go. 

I was actually flicking through a book in the supermarket yesterday and there were a lot of recipes using coconut oil. It was by Sarah Wilson. Think it's called I Quit Sugar For Life. You've probably heard of her? I've just googled her and the website https://iquitsugar.com looks quite interesting. I may buy the book. I'm wondering whether some of the ingredients will be a little tricky to source. I haven't had a chance to give it my full attention yet but I'm quite excited by it!!

Thanks for the recipe. I'll update when I've made them :)


----------



## susannah14

Try basically anything from chocolate covered katie. www.chocolatecoveredkatie.com

All healthy desserts and are vegan as written but I never make them vegan, always use cow's milk because I'm not vegan and the recipes still work.


----------



## Mummy Bean

Chocolate milkalo sticks with a strawberry on the end dipped in vanilla mullerlight. 

or the new mullerlights with choc flakes.

or home made haribo - basically fat free jelly with extra gelatine...allow to set then pour on a mullerlight mixed with gelatine...then cut up into pieces. perfect for a sweet tooth.


----------



## threebirds

Hiya, I recently found out I have gestational diabetes and have had to cut out all choc & sugary treats. At the moment Strawberries & natural yoghurt are helping with my need for something sweet in the evenings.


----------



## Jayneypops

To be honest, I know its not healthy, but for me, when I am trying to lose weight but have a sweet craving the best thing is to drink lots of Coke Zero!!

Its sweet enough to take the edge off my craving but zero calories. I just have to watch how much I drink as the day goes on as its got caffeine in and has been known to keep me awake at night :-(


----------



## ClairAye

I just had one of my son's Petits Filous Little Deserts, a chocolate one as he doesn't like it, satisfied my chocolate craving enough and only 83 calories :)


----------



## seoj

OP- did you ever try that chocolate recipe? Reminds me I need to make some soon- I was horrid this past weekend and ate a bunch of cake I made (as a dry run for a Bday cake I'm making this weekend for a friends LO)-- but no excuses! lol. I just need something on hand that's not AS bad to eat when I get a craving so I don't go overboard! ha!


----------



## KatieSweet

I like really dark chocolate (like 85%), it takes some getting used to at first but it tastes better as you go. Plus in moderation it's good for your metabolism. 

And dried fruit, in moderation. Dried cranberries are my favorite! 

Not so much a snack but more of a breakfast or lunch idea: you can make smoothies with cocoa powder (yup!) and sweeten using fruits (frozen banana is your smoothie friend) and honey! I use almond milk and Greek Yogurt in my smoothies. You can add shredded oats to it, anything really. I'll also add spinach. The other ingredients hide its flavor well.


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

seoj said:


> OP- did you ever try that chocolate recipe? Reminds me I need to make some soon- I was horrid this past weekend and ate a bunch of cake I made (as a dry run for a Bday cake I'm making this weekend for a friends LO)-- but no excuses! lol. I just need something on hand that's not AS bad to eat when I get a craving so I don't go overboard! ha!

No I haven't yet :blush: I've been really struggling to get motivated in the kitchen. I've been roped in to baking a load of cupcakes for my nieces birthday party this weekend so I get where you're coming from! Think I'll write this weekend off but at least it will get me back into baking again and I definitely will update when I get my act together and have a go at that recipe! It does sound goooooood! Wish I didn't have a sweet tooth!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

KatieSweet said:


> I like really dark chocolate (like 85%), it takes some getting used to at first but it tastes better as you go. Plus in moderation it's good for your metabolism.
> 
> And dried fruit, in moderation. Dried cranberries are my favorite!
> 
> Not so much a snack but more of a breakfast or lunch idea: you can make smoothies with cocoa powder (yup!) and sweeten using fruits (frozen banana is your smoothie friend) and honey! I use almond milk and Greek Yogurt in my smoothies. You can add shredded oats to it, anything really. I'll also add spinach. The other ingredients hide its flavor well.


I like the smoothies idea! Unfortunately I am a bit intolerant to bananas which sucks as I love them but one bite and my tongue gets itchy and swollen!!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I have recently discovered chocolate tea, and it is fantastic. It's not the same as chewing a mouthful of delicious chocolate, but it takes care of most of the craving for less than 5 calories and it goes great with a book and some relaxation! :haha:

I get the Chocolate Chai Tea from Teavana, but I know other companies make their own chocolate tea as well.


----------



## Wobbles

Options hot chocolate!

If you have chocolate the higher cocoa % the better... Moderation also!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Ooh yes! And hot choc season is fast approaching!


----------

